# Name please



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Aberdeen steam trawler A.337 ?


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She's the River Ayr. I have a bit more detail if you want it.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Cheers Douglas just wanted to put a name to the photo,could make out the first 2 letters and that was it.

thanks again Tony.


----------

